# Dayton Table Saw any good?



## bkillen (Oct 8, 2013)

I have been considering moving up to a full size 27" belt drive table saw from an old C-man direct drive. found a Craftsman belt drive on Craigslist near me for little more than I to wanted pay. In looking at ads a little farther from home I found this "Dayton 10" table saw model 3Z447" $50 It is 2 hours away but looks like in interesting find. appears to be a solid cast Iron top. I sent a message asking if 110v or 220v. My shop isn't wired for 220v. Does anyone know anything about these saws? Should I just offer $125 for the Craftsman 10 minutes from the house and be done?


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

I think Grainger"s sells this saw. Don't know if that would help. KnotScot might know who makes this. I am not sure and have no experience with them. Maybe General?????


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Is it this one?
A re-brand of the Craftsman 21833/Ridgid 4512


----------



## bkillen (Oct 8, 2013)

No, it's the old looking saw in the picture. looks to be a cabinet type saw with solid cast-iron wings, CL ad is here. If it was closer I would just go look at it. But 2 hour drive for an unknown. plus ad gas money to the $50 price tag. 
My existing direct drive has been getting me by but table is only 20" deep and you can't push direct drive as hard. I started building an outfeed table and then decided why finish it then change saws. So I started looking for a belt drive. Not in a position to spend a lot but if I can get better than I have for $100 or so and then sell my current saw, it's workable.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm no expert, but that looks like a hybrid to me, more or less a contractor's saw with a sheet metal wrapped base. $50 is worth a shot, but 2 hours drive wouldn't be for me.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Much of the older Dayton stuff is pretty well made and robust. This is much more so than the new stuff, most of which is made in Taiwan and China. Where I used to work we ordered a drill press, mill vice, metal cutting bandsaw and a couple other things. The stuff was priced like good stuff, the quality we received was very disappointing; not a good value.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Sorry. if there was a photo it does not show up on my computer..


----------



## bkillen (Oct 8, 2013)

I think I will just go look at the nearby Craftsman. It looks to be in good condition for what it is and a step up from my Craftsman direct drive. I will say my current 113.226880 is still way better than most of the newer direct drive aluminum top saws I have used.

bigblockyeti, I think the same can be said for Craftsman, older stuff can be pretty decent but QC is slipping in recent years.

CharlesA, you are probably right about the hybrid aspect. and with that enclosed base where will I throw all my short cut-offs I don't want to toss yet.

At $50 the Dayton might be an good find for someone closer.


----------



## bkillen (Oct 8, 2013)

crank49, no worries, pic is here


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

That's a real old Dayton. I'd guess the fence is nicer to work
with than the Craftsman, but neither is up to the standards
of newer contractor saws.

Dayton is a house brand of Grainger, typically a rebadged
version of something else. That saw looks like some of the
Taiwan made ones from the early 80s. They were still
sold in the 90s under several labels.


----------



## bkillen (Oct 8, 2013)

Loren, calling a saw from the 80's REAL old, makes ME feel REAL old.  
I have been out of the building trades for around 14 years so I haven't used some of the newer contractor saws. Currently budget only allows "used" as this is simply a hobby for me. For anything nicer they want a fortune on Craigslist around here.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

I'd pass on the old Dayton. This one has a better fence than the Cman.


----------



## bkillen (Oct 8, 2013)

That Ridgid does have a nice fence. Unfortunately I am still 1.5 hour drive from there I am in Parkersburg, WV. I bought the Craftsman contractor 113.298031 10 minutes away. It has the original fence but I can deal with it for now. My old direct drive has the same fence. 
The saw I ended up with is accomplishing my primary goal. My old direct drive has a rod sticking out the back of the table for the guard that was prohibiting me from easily placing an outfeed table behing it. The contractor saw doesn't have this issue plus it is a 27" depth table.
Evapo-Rust uncovered some pitting on the table. Thats a bummer, and it seems louder than my direct drive. I don't know if that is from the stamped steel wings where my old saw has cast wings or what? Wish the ridgid was closer or this one same thing I just bought but with cast iron wings and cam lock fence. Still over an hour away.


----------



## BensBeerStShop (Jan 8, 2012)

I would think the sheet metal wings would definitely amplify the noise. Try replacing them with shop made wings. Also, link belts seriously reduce vibration too. I have link belts on my lathe and table saw, they're great.


----------



## bkillen (Oct 8, 2013)

I did pickup a link belt at the local Harbor Freight. I haven't put it on yet. I may pull the wings and listen to it. I like the cast wings but couldn't find anything close to me. and you can almost buy another saw for what those are bringing on ebay. I may look around for ideas for shop built wings. Or try some sound damping material under the wings.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

A saw with a belt drive induction motor should be considerably quieter than a direct drive with a universal motor. Steel wings shouldn't make noise if the saw is running well. I wouldn't hesitate to drive an hour or two for a saw that could serve you well for many years to come.


----------



## bkillen (Oct 8, 2013)

Its not ungodly loud, I think I was expecting quieter because of everything I have heard regarding the quietness of belt drive vs. direct. My cast iron direct drive is already very quiet compared to any aluminum bench top saw I have ever heard. Quieter than my chop saw as well. Maybe I got lucky and have a direct drive with an induction motor. 
Found this info elsewhere 
"The saws I am familiar with are induction motors with a starting switch and a run capacitor.
I changed a buddies motor on his 10" direct drive Craftsman that was like this.
Saw motors that are brush type have a gear box and can't be spun, at least they won't free wheel.
These ones are basically circular saws mounted under a table."

Mine will spin for a couple secs.
I have driven that far before for Craigslist deals, but I currently don't have the time or money. I may give this one some TLC and get my old one sold to recoup some money. Then come spring I may look for another upgrade. A little sweat equity now may help towards that.


----------

